# My Uzi Weighs A Ton Robusto Review



## Wiseguy1982

I have had mixed feelings about this cigar for a long time. I wasn't too sure if it was just a nice gimmicky ploy for a dog rocket or a true recipe for taste bud assault. Well, today I know for certain.

I lit it up, and the first few minutes had me awe struck. Sweet maduro flavor with an onslaught of spice, not overpowering though, strangely enough. 

After it really got going, I was seriously lying on the front lines with a target on my chest, basking in all of the thick, voluminous clouds of rich, chocolatey carnage. 

After the first third it reinforced itself with hearty tobacco flavor and more spice through the nose along with a charcoal like ambient aroma. It even had that savory meaty flavor. This is really got me hankering to get my paws on a nice big pile of more.

Sadly though, after it got past mid point and closer to the end, it kinda went home and left burning wreckage. It wasn't horrible though, just not as awesome as earlier. 

I really loved the crap out of this. I only had to ash it twice. That's awesome. It really pulls its weight well. I was left with about a 1/2" of shrapnel in my hand before I couldn't smoke it anymore. I really bit the bullet when I pulled the trigger on this!

:gn:faint::rip:


----------



## WarsawAndy

Thanks for the review. Just got five of these babies in the mail and I'll be smoking it this Wednesday. Did you pair it with a drink? if so, what would you recommend?


----------



## Wiseguy1982

No, I didn't. I like to smoke things straight or in the morning with coffee or later on with just water.


----------



## psinsyd

Been waiting to try the two of these I have in the humi at the moment. Just have to make sure I have the time to dedicate to fully enjoying it. Looks like those things can take some time!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I was wondering about these.. Thanks for the great review.. Ill pick up a 5er later


----------



## Paulharmo

Alright, you have me drooling... time to add the MUWAT to my Cbid list.


----------



## dayento2

Thanks for the review! I always wondered if this was dogstick. The wrapper sure looks great. What size did you end up going with?


----------



## Wiseguy1982

The 5x60


----------



## cavscout98

Looking forward to trying one of these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ryanbish

I've been reading good things about these. I guess it's time to bite the bullet as well!


----------



## Atreyu

Ugh, Atlantic doesn't seem to have these, so I had to place my order without one. I've been interested in trying them but wondered if they were just gimmicky too... your review sounds amazing. Hope I can grab one soon.


----------



## Pandyboy

Great review, sounds like a smoke to look out for!


----------



## ThatDamnSasquatch

This is one of the Drew Estate cigars I have been waiting to try for while, but haven't pulled the trigger on. It sounds like it might leave my head spinning if it is as full bodied as it sounds. Just have to leave myself some recovery time I suppose. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

managed to find some here and picked up one for now.. the B&M was taking them in as I walked in so I may wait 3-4 weeks to smoke it.. probably not though haha


----------



## loulax07

the Monster had a great price on a 10-pack today, i think $50


----------



## Phil from Chicago

its still going to 8 more hrs


----------



## Spankmeister

ThatDamnSasquatch said:


> This is one of the Drew Estate cigars I have been waiting to try for while, but haven't pulled the trigger on. It sounds like it might leave my head spinning if it is as full bodied as it sounds. Just have to leave myself some recovery time I suppose. Thanks for the review.


It's not as strong as the name implies. I'm a medium type guy and this is my new favorite.


----------



## capttrips

Had my first one on Thursday on the suggestion of the B&M manager. I like the rest thought this was going to be a poor stick with a gimmicky name. I was dead wrong and bought two packages yesterday. From what I was told they are supposed to be coming out with a 70' but that just sounds too big.


----------



## sierrawest

I felt the same way about the gimmicky name and ended up with the same very favorable opinion. I pulled the trigger and ordered the mash-up bundle of 10 and am eagerly awaiting their arrival! I want to try the smaller 4 x 44 "bait fish" version that is supposed to be a fuller bodied smoke... anybody had one of those?


----------



## Fuzzy

"Their quirky name stems from Drew Estate founder Jonathan Drew's favorite 6 x 60 vitola, lovingly called it his "Uzi." Picking up a wheel of them, he exclaimed, "Damn, my UZI weighs a TON!"

I loved the cigar but really do not like the big RG. I liked the Baitfish, buy it did not ring my bell like the fat robusto.


----------



## Dark Horse

Drew Estate makes some good stuff. I love the acid line.


----------



## 36Bones

Great review, Russ. I've only smoked one of these and it was the Double Toro. I loved it, but for some reason, I just keep passing them buy when it's time to place a monthly order. :noidea:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

36Bones said:


> Great review, Russ. I've only smoked one of these and it was the Double Toro. I loved it, but for some reason, I just keep passing them buy when it's time to place a monthly order. :noidea:


Um, they're over priced. That's a good reason, lol.


----------



## rjs4470

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Um, they're over priced. That's a good reason, lol.


I can get the robusto for about $6.50 a stick at my local B&M...That in my eyes is a pretty good price.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

rjs4470 said:


> I can get the robusto for about $6.50 a stick at my local B&M...That in my eyes is a pretty good price.


:shock:

Here the only place I know of sells them for $10...

:crazy:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Appropriate review Russ...thanks!


----------



## Liga617

The Uzi is bomb. I was able to grab a bundle from cigar monster. I try to keep a few in humidor.


----------



## rjs4470

Wiseguy1982 said:


> :shock:
> 
> Here the only place I know of sells them for $10...
> 
> :crazy:


I'm in Northern Ky, so tax on tobacco is fairly low. I got some Liga #9 robusto's for $9 today, and a t52 robusto for $9.50.


----------



## Loki21

Thanks for the review. Been putting off trying to get some of these as I wasn't sure what to expect. Now I just got to find a place that sells them for a good price as my local B&M's don't have them.


----------



## StogieNinja

rjs4470 said:


> I'm in Northern Ky, so tax on tobacco is fairly low. I got some Liga #9 robusto's for $9 today, and a t52 robusto for $9.50.


Yeah, those are great prices.

For those who don't like the larger RGs, definitely look up the MUWaT +11! They're fantastic.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, those are great prices.
> 
> For those who don't like the larger RGs, definitely look up the MUWaT +11! They're fantastic.


I agree... I'm all about the +11! Much more richness than in the 60 RG MUWAT.

A lot of love goes to the Baitfish in this line, but the +11 is my personal fave. 8)


----------



## Heartsandspades

rjs4470 said:


> I'm in Northern Ky, so tax on tobacco is fairly low. I got some Liga #9 robusto's for $9 today, and a t52 robusto for $9.50.


jeez my store asks 1415+ bucks for each one of those, same as the l-40's, i forget but probably the same for the dirty rats.. ferrel's are $18+ each fml!

Got a 10 pack of the Muwats +11's, gunna let them rest awhile looking forward to them thanks for the review


----------



## KSB

Thank you for posting the review. On my wish list. Need to give them a try.


----------

